# I was unaware of this, since when is harassment from administrators allowed?



## insane_kangaroo (Aug 10, 2011)

If a user is blocked, it's harassment to reply to another on a entry not owned by the person. Since when do admins have the right to harass users?


----------



## Aden (Aug 10, 2011)

insane_kangaroo said:


> If a user is blocked, it's harassment to reply to another on a entry not owned by the person. Since when do admins have the right to harass users?



I blocked every admin so now I can't get warning notes teehee

no


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Aug 10, 2011)

There's a difference in noting someone and intentionally replying to a journal entry trying to get a rise out of a person.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 10, 2011)

Following the journal that the user linked,

The user was being a twat to begin with.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 10, 2011)

Isn't making a jounral to brag about blocking someone a call out?


----------



## Xenke (Aug 10, 2011)

Also, since I'm seeing this again, I ABSOLUTELY LOVE how some users think that an Admin's private fetishes mean that them enforcing the AUP is hypocritical.

Absolutely love it.


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Aug 11, 2011)

Why have an AUP when people aren't going to follow the rules? Lately FA has been a huge free for all.

Even I'm starting to see a negative view of FA, as if it's going down the shitter. It's only a matter of time before someone gets neer' fired because they called out his work location and parent's work/mother's past work location over furry shit.


----------



## Kesteh (Aug 11, 2011)

The owner of the page in question is a prick anyway. He also has a "call-out" list on his profile of people that can't enter his house.
Uh...why the fuck would we care? We don't own the house.

Making a call-out journal to say "I blocked this admin" was a dumb move anyway. Gone are the days of people silently blocking one another, people seem to have to proclaim it as it apparently means something.

Also posting a sex suit photo and showing the sex bits was uncalled for. That's how this started. Suddenly one of the ones involved is the 'victim'.


----------



## Zydala (Aug 11, 2011)

Did anyone really think we were going to side with the user on this one? Especially with the attitude and the way they're handling themselves?

If they want to make public call-out journals about futilely blocking admins and getting a half-stupid response, then that's really their deal, isn't it?


----------



## Kesteh (Aug 11, 2011)

Actually while the subject of the "can't enter my house" blacklist is up, let me just file a ticket or something on that. It contains FA user names.

Just because I can.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 11, 2011)

Kesteh said:


> Actually while the subject of the "can't enter my house" blacklist is up, let me just file a ticket or something on that. It contains FA user names.
> 
> Just because I can.



That's the spirit! I like you!

Although I think at one point some admin said that you can only report stuff like that if it concerns you. Who knows if that still flies though.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 11, 2011)

If you don't want to talk to someone and block them and they get around that by commenting on your comments on a submission/journal, that is harassment.

I should know, I'm Clayton.


EDIT: And don't give me this BULLSHIT about "what if the admin needs to contact you!"... there are like 12 other admins to do so, and I'm almost 100% positive that if that ONE admin who is blocked needs to contact that user personally... they can do so through notes.
That comment in that journal was really fucking immature. [and so was the journal]


----------



## Kesteh (Aug 11, 2011)

Well... the bigger question is why is this person blocking admins in the first place? Why do they feel so persecuted by them? 
Honestly if you don't start shit or be a dick on purpose then you'll be left alone. Sounds like the page in question couldn't follow those two bits, though.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 11, 2011)

Kesteh said:


> Well... the bigger question is why is this person blocking admins in the first place? Why do they feel so persecuted by them?
> Honestly if you don't start shit or be a dick on purpose then you'll be left alone. Sounds like the page in question couldn't follow those two bits, though.


Admins can harass users too, you know.


----------



## Aden (Aug 11, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Admins can harass users too, you know.



So report that shit. If one of the admins does something idiotic, the others aren't going to cover for him/her.
\at least that's how it is on the forums, I'm extrapolating to the mainsite admins


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 11, 2011)

Aden said:


> So report that shit. If one of the admins does something idiotic, the others aren't going to cover for him/her.
> \at least that's how it is on the forums, I'm extrapolating to the mainsite admins


Apparently WhatsHisFace [I forget the purple tiger guy's username] has been trying to talk to Dragoneer


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 11, 2011)

IK ima let you finish and all but you are the most batshit insane, priorities bassackwards person I have ever met.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 11, 2011)

Am I the only who doesn't think posting a test to see if you can block admins isn't such a horrible thing? Sure, he could've removed it after, but still.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey, you know what would be a fun little rule to implement?

No:
- Disputing moderator actions in a public fashion on the mainsite. (Seriously, just note them or something, or file a TT. Journal mobs do nothing)
- Talking about how the admins are fags. I mean sure, you can think that, but let's not talk about it on the mainsite.
- No public blacklists or "I blocked X" journals. (dumb)

Y'know, since no one is capable of ignoring anyone else.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 11, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> IK ima let you finish and all but you are the most batshit insane, priorities bassackwards person I have ever met.


 Why is it onlyt he admins who say this shit when someone talks out against rules/admins misbehaving? I never understood this.

Is there a secret brainwashing club that hapens when you sign up?

and then Clayton was determined to see what kind of punishment new fa admins had to go through, so he had to dress up in a disguise and try to get in. maybe he would find poisoned punch and be saved by aliens.
maybe..
he would become the best admin.



Jashwa said:


> Am I the only who doesn't think posting a test to see if you can block admins isn't such a horrible thing? Sure, he could've removed it after, but still.


 
It was kind of really extremely immature and childish
one would think they could test that with another admin or user [who set it all up to test]


----------



## Zydala (Aug 11, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Am I the only who doesn't think posting a test to see if you can block admins isn't such a horrible thing? Sure, he could've removed it after, but still.



I feel like that too. It's not like he said anything very confrontational or anything. "Testing 123" isn't exactly harrassment. It also kind of lets the user know that it's kind of futile. A little childish though, sure, I'll give it that.

I also wasn't aware that admins trying to clear up rules on public journals was considered harrassment. I guess to the journal creator thinks all six admins that have gotten involved in trying to clear up the mess are harassing them? If they didn't want all the hub-bub why didn't they just privately talk to someone else in the first place?


----------



## Aden (Aug 11, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Apparently WhatsHisFace [I forget the purple tiger guy's username] has been trying to talk to Dragoneer



Honestly dude, I don't think "testing 123" is all that damning so I'm not sure how far it'll go. Likely outcome: journal gets taken down, user gets a note not to call out or brag about blocks in journals, admin gets told to not instigate like that



Clayton said:


> Why is it onlyt he admins who say this shit when someone talks out against rules/admins misbehaving? I never understood this.



dd's brother just died, so I'm inclined to forgive her if she's not the most tactful person in the world right now

She's going to take a break from this topic now, and I don't want to see any more faux rage about her post


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 11, 2011)

Zydala said:


> I feel like that too. It's not like he said anything very confrontational or anything. "Testing 123" isn't exactly harrassment.


It was a snarky way of saying "HURR UR BLOCK DIDNT WORK *PUTS ON MY COOL SHADES*"
:\
If you blocked me, said "haha I blocked Clay" and I came around and said "oops, block doesnt work " would that not be considered: 1. harassment adn 2. a condescending douche maneuver?
That's a douche-reacharound. I essentually reached around the block and douched you.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 11, 2011)

This is all so high school.


----------



## Zydala (Aug 11, 2011)

cleared up my thoughts on the matter with an edit while you were posting, Clay.

but just looking at the previous journal that the guy made and all the stuff he was trying to prod cerberus with I'm not surprised such a response eventually came from him in return


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 11, 2011)

Zydala said:


> but just looking at the previous journal that the guy made and all the stuff he was trying to prod cerberus with I'm not surprised such a response eventually came from him in return


Ye I noticed and it was very childish on his part too



Aden said:


> dd's brother just died, so I'm inclined to forgive her if she's not the most tactful person in the world right now


 
I apologize, I guess you're right about that


----------



## Xenke (Aug 11, 2011)

Zydala said:


> I also wasn't aware that admins trying to clear up rules on public journals was considered harrassment. I guess to the journal creator thinks all six admins that have gotten involved in trying to clear up the mess are harassing them? If they didn't want all the hub-bub why didn't they just privately talk to someone else in the first place?



I'd be inclined to assume that if an admin tried to contact them privately to explain why such-and-such happened, they wouldn't give a fuck and probably ignore it. But making a journal about it, that makes them feel like they're in power. They can get all their friends to side with them, and accomplish nothing as they try to prove that the admin's are horrible bigoted people.

Of course that never works, but in their mind they think that "they won", even if all that was accomplished was looking like a retard.


----------



## Zydala (Aug 11, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I'd be inclined to assume that if an admin tried to contact them privately to explain why such-and-such happened, they wouldn't give a fuck and probably ignore it. But making a journal about it, that makes them feel like they're in power. They can get all their friends to side with them, and accomplish nothing as they try to prove that the admin's are horrible bigoted people.
> 
> Of course that never works, but in their mind they think that "they won", even if all that was accomplished was looking like a retard.



Some of the comments were totally like that

_oh man bro slick buuuurrrn, telling him he had mature things in his gallery!_


----------



## Browder (Aug 11, 2011)

To be honest I'm glad someone took the initiative to hold us accountable for our actions.

Still I kinda wish it were for something more meaningful. Poor show all around.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 11, 2011)

Clayton is right, the action was pretty taunting and immature. It could have been done in private like in a note. The maker of the journal was in the wrong, immature, and being dumb, and I can see how the admin would reply as such personally, but it was still rather unprofessional. 
I don't think blocking should work on admins for dealing with site stuff, but said admin should at least back off a bit.

Still just kinda a sad clusterfuck in general with all parties involved.


----------



## Devious Bane (Aug 11, 2011)

This reminds me of the time I got banned for "Harassing an Admin" simply because I posted "Karma's a bitch" in said admin's shouts.
*You reap what you sow. Deal with it.*


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 11, 2011)

fa is an art site
constructive criticism/critique is a keystone for art


fa admins hates both of these?????!?!


----------



## Smelge (Aug 11, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I'd be inclined to assume that if an admin tried to contact them privately to explain why such-and-such happened, they wouldn't give a fuck and probably ignore it. But making a journal about it, that makes them feel like they're in power. They can get all their friends to side with them, and accomplish nothing as they try to prove that the admin's are horrible bigoted people.
> 
> Of course that never works, but in their mind they think that "they won", even if all that was accomplished was looking like a retard.



Looking up this thing, that's unlikely.

From what I've seen, both this user and his girlfriend have been harassing various people for posting in a thread on Artists_Beware about the girlfriend not doing paid commissions. He posted a sexsuit picture, got it removed, and instead of acting mature went and publicly announced blocking an admin for enforcing the AUP.

Hell with it. Annoy him all you like. It's deserved.

Since when is anything IK complaining about justified or even remotely sensible when he can create drama off of it.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 11, 2011)

Clayton said:


> fa is an art site
> constructive criticism/critique is a keystone for art
> 
> 
> fa admins hates both of these?????!?!


That wasn't particularly constructive :\


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 11, 2011)

Fay V said:


> That wasn't particularly constructive :\


No this isnt about this person
this is about fa admins reactions to anybody critiquing how they run things ever
fa likes to shut people up if they like criticizing how fa is run


----------



## Smelge (Aug 11, 2011)

Clayton said:


> No this isnt about this person
> this is about fa admins reactions to anybody critiquing how they run things ever
> fa likes to shut people up if they like criticizing how fa is run



Sorry, point to where this guy was critiquing how the admins act. He was throwing a hissy fit because his girlfriend scammed people then complained when they made it public, then he had his fucksuit picture removed and called out users and blocked the admin that removed the picture.

Which part of that is criticising admin? It's just some jumped up little shit grasping for as much power as he can get from the site and crying because he doesn't think the rules should apply to him.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 11, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Sorry, point to where this guy was critiquing how the admins act. He was throwing a hissy fit because his girlfriend scammed people then complained when they made it public, then he had his fucksuit picture removed and called out users and blocked the admin that removed the picture.
> 
> Which part of that is criticising admin? It's just some jumped up little shit grasping for as much power as he can get from the site and crying because he doesn't think the rules should apply to him.



I ALREADY SAID THIS WASNT ABOUT HIM
I WAS SAYING I WAS MAKING AN OBSERVATION
IT DOESNT HAVE TO DO WITH OP IT HAS TO DO WITH FA ADMINS IN GENERAL


good grief.


also why is this still up
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6227897


----------



## CerbrusNL (Aug 11, 2011)

He was more or less throwing a fit because I declined his invitation to watch him, Because he feels his girlfriend shouldn't have been suspended for tracing, and because he thinks it's harassment for me to reply on his journal, to clear some stuff up.

Besides, I was honestly just testing if I could comment there. I had no idea.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 11, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I ALREADY SAID THIS WASNT ABOUT HIM
> I WAS SAYING I WAS MAKING AN OBSERVATION
> IT DOESNT HAVE TO DO WITH OP IT HAS TO DO WITH FA ADMINS IN GENERAL
> 
> ...



Guy deserved it, stop fucking complaining. If you want to whinge about FA admins then either do it in a thread made for it, or shut the fuck up.

God, it's an insane Kangaroo thread. Just from that point alone, the entire fucking thing is invalid, a waste of time, and some half-rate wannabe mallcop trying to get his hateboner on by deluding himself that he's the furry fandoms self-appointed police force.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 11, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Guy deserved it, stop fucking complaining. If you want to whinge about FA admins then either do it in a thread made for it, or shut the fuck up.
> 
> God, it's an insane Kangaroo thread. Just from that point alone, the entire fucking thing is invalid, a waste of time, and some half-rate wannabe mallcop trying to get his hateboner on by deluding himself that he's the furry fandoms self-appointed police force.


This is a thread about it, deal with it

Also stop insulting members or I'll report you.

Thanks.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 11, 2011)

Clayton said:


> No this isnt about this person
> this is about fa admins reactions to anybody critiquing how they run things ever
> fa likes to shut people up if they like criticizing how fa is run



Eh I can see that sometimes with a few admins, but with others they are perfectly welcome to critique if you're polite and actually have an idea of how to improve the situation.70% of the time "critique" is people bitching about the admins without any idea of what the situation is and raze about how the admins don't listen.

hell for every staff fuck up there are at least 1000 comments calling them power abusing and incompetent because they are enforcing the rules exactly as they say they will. "The staff is awful for removing my picture even though I cub porn in other places. Other people did it so I should too!"


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 11, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Eh I can see that sometimes with a few admins, but with others they are perfectly welcome to critique if you're polite and actually have an idea of how to improve the situation.70% of the time "critique" is people bitching about the admins without any idea of what the situation is and raze about how the admins don't listen.


Not based on my observations [and my observations aren't of "dis sux" but moreso just "this is bad, here is a way to fix it"..."lol no thanx."]

Oh well
goodnight nerds, drama is over


----------



## Smelge (Aug 11, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Also stop insulting members or I'll report you.



It may be an insult, but it's also true.

So what is this? Have you joined the IK fanclub or something?

Every last thing this gimp types is self-serving bullshit made to cause drama wherever he goes so he can pretend he's doing something to fix it. Stop defending him, and stop acting like people offend your morals. Because, god, we don't want to upset someone who's being a dick, do we?


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 11, 2011)

Smelge said:


> It may be an insult, but it's also true.
> 
> So what is this? Have you joined the IK fanclub or something?
> 
> Every last thing this gimp types is self-serving bullshit made to cause drama wherever he goes so he can pretend he's doing something to fix it. Stop defending him, and stop acting like people offend your morals. Because, god, we don't want to upset someone who's being a dick, do we?


No I'm not in any IK fanclub. I just don't spend my time ragging on him because I have more important people to rag on.

_*Gimp*

(1) a derrogatory term for someone that is disabled or has a medicial problem that results in physical impairment._

I sure hope you were referring to the BDSM mask.

*shades float down from the sky*
Goodnight.. Smelge ya later.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 11, 2011)

okay it's over, both of you move on.


----------



## Devious Bane (Aug 11, 2011)

Moving on with something that makes little/no sense would be the definition of insanity.
If you're going to complain about the administration harassing people, at least link something depicting actual malice instead of someone getting a few choice words for being an ignorant moron.
Otherwise, don't complain about it.


----------



## Xaerun (Aug 11, 2011)

Personally I like the fact that this is _totally _not grabbed from a dear old imageboard we all love with manic giggles and a derpy "I'm gonna go post it on FAF!", as well as the assumption that not one staff member saw this and was pursuing it.

Cerb posted his point of view, so... yeah
Jolly good show, IK


----------



## CerbrusNL (Aug 11, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> Cerb posted his point of view, so... yeah


It's kinda sad, though, how few FA members can, or even try to look at the site from our perspective. It would make adminning a lot easier if it weren't like that.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 11, 2011)

Christ, this guy is batshit insane.

Cerb why do you admin again? It seems like a pointless waste of time.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Aug 11, 2011)

Well, if you believe a group of people on FA, I'm a admin because I'm a


> Hypocritical, perverted, power-hungry, uncompetent, egocentrical, power-abusing, unfair dick that should go fuck himself because he's only ever targeting <insert deleted submissions's owner>, while everyone else is doing the same, or worse.


I'm not making this shit up. I just put it all in 1 message.

The real reason I'm a Admin, is because it's actually fun. It's very rewarding to help out users, and of course also to get rid of troll accounts.


----------



## Devious Bane (Aug 11, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> ...get rid of troll accounts.


Ahah, no. This is perhaps one of the things the administration fails at doing more than anything else.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Aug 11, 2011)

Devious Bane said:


> Ahah, no. This is perhaps one of the things the administration fails at doing more than anything else.


Once again,

We rely on reports.
We can't find every single account on out own.

On the other hand, you're not aware of most admin actions.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 11, 2011)

Surely there's far more worthy things to be complaining about than this petty bullshit. Are you seriously expecting perfection from a bunch of people who _voluntarily_ spend most of their free time dealing with arrogant douchebags and clueless pornhounds? Compared to some of the other shit that happens, this is like complaining about a bit of rust on the Titanic.

I'm sure if you looked a bit harder you could find something genuinely worth complaining about.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 11, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Once again,
> 
> We rely on reports.
> We can't find every single account on out own.
> ...


\

Cerb, all admins are supposed to be omnipotent.
You are doing a fail job. I want you fired for the 100 accounts that I failed to report that are violating the rules.


----------



## Xaerun (Aug 11, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Surely there's far more worthy things to be complaining about than this petty bullshit. Are you seriously expecting perfection from a bunch of people who _voluntarily_ spend most of their free time dealing with arrogant douchebags and clueless pornhounds? Compared to some of the other shit that happens, this is like complaining about a bit of rust on the Titanic.
> 
> I'm sure if you looked a bit harder you could find something genuinely worth complaining about.


Oh no, I get paid.
I get paid in rage journals.
Dear users:
Whenever I do anything at all regarding your account, please create a journal that bitches about me endlessly. Go for pages. Speculate about every detail of my life.
I _love it_.
~D

...nope, D doesn't have the same effect. I hate my new name.


----------



## Browder (Aug 11, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> Oh no, I get paid.
> I get paid in rage journals.
> Dear users:
> Whenever I do anything at all regarding your account, please create a journal that bitches about me endlessly. Go for pages. Speculate about every detail of my life.
> ...



Too late now. Handles are important things.

Okay I think I'm closing this. We've heard from Cerbrus.  I don't think anything else can come from this at this point.


----------

